
The Meaning Of Friendship  - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/24/the-meaning-of-friendship/
======
dcurtis
Something happened to Michael Arrington recently. His opinion articles like
this one are quite good and I am enjoying them.

~~~
izaidi
Well, it's Christmas. Maybe he was visited by three ghosts?

------
ntoshev
Fake following doesn't seem like such a good idea. Better make it hardcoded
design: never allow you to see if the people you are following are following
you back.

